# SKy Broadband constantly acquiring network address



## chompie (Jan 16, 2004)

my i was setting up my uncle's new laptop.
with sky broadband (netgear router)
it works through ethernet connection, but whenever i try to connect it using the wireless network (which it can see) it accepts the ssid and code but then just constantly tries to acquire a network address.

i think it's set to automatically assign ip etc. so i cannot understand what the porblem is.

the wireless adaptor (built in) is an Atheros AR5005G

i have also tried controlling the networks via windows and the Atheros software with the same results

anyone got any ideas, for my next visit?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is the wireless switched on on the laptop - some have physical switches and reports here of aquiring IP, good connection - yet the wireless was off, switched it on and it all burst into life

otherwise

do you have a cordless phone and is the wireless secruity on 
if so 
remove secruity and see it it connects - if it does - change the channel and reset secruity

post an ipconfig /all - see how later

download this software - via the cable and install
Free software to check signal strength of wireless is netstumbler 0.4.0 available for download from http://www.stumbler.net/

lets see what that reports

----------------------
start>
control panel>
system>
hardware tab>
device manager button>

network adapters
click on the + sign

post backs whats there

also any ! X or ?
-----------------------------
ipconfig /all
TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## chompie (Jan 16, 2004)

i assumed that the fact that it tells you wireless networks were available mean't that the wireless adaptor was running  
there is a cordless phone? (but all phones filtered)
and yes there is security

apart from that i will try the suggestions you have made next time i am there (and post results)

cheers


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> there is a cordless phone? (but all phones filtered)
> and yes there is security


I suspect this is the issue then

go into the router and turn of the secruity

then see if it connects OK

if it does - change the channel on the router - to 1, 6 or 11

and then put back the secruity


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

With netgear I find that channel 4 gives much better stability and strength. That's on a WGR614 v6. I don't know what Sky provide.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

FYI - I suggest channel 1,6 or 11 as these are the only channels that do not overlap and so ensures things like phones wont interfer


----------



## chompie (Jan 16, 2004)

hi, just been back round there, and tried all the suggestions mentioned.

here are the results.

1. There is a physical switch, but it's on.

2. turned security off with no change.

3. IP config report. (see below)



> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-0c8d8625a2
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> ...


i have highlighted IP routing, as i thought this could be an issue?

4. downloaded Netstumbler.

stumbler shows 2 of the same device, one with AP's and one showing none
both the Atheros but one with NDIS 5.1 (the one with the AP's)
the one without AP's seemed to be have priority.

here is the router/connection diagnostic.



> System Up Time 00:05:53
> Port Status TxPkts RxPkts Collisions Tx B/s Rx B/s Up Time
> WAN PPPoA 4 4 0 2 1 00:00:30
> LAN 10M/100M 1521 1977 0 1507 4260 00:05:51
> ...


again any help would be welcome, cheers:up:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the problem is the IP address of 0.0.0.0 
usually windows applies an ip 169.x.x.x

did you try 


> ----------------------
> start>
> control panel>
> system>
> ...





> stumbler shows 2 of the same device, one with AP's and one showing none
> both the Atheros but one with NDIS 5.1 (the one with the AP's)
> the one without AP's seemed to be have priority.


Not sure i understand 
it may be a conflict between the application managing wireless and windows WZC

did netstumbler see the wireless signal and report signal strength etc??


----------



## chompie (Jan 16, 2004)

yes there are no issues with the wireless adaptor in control panel.

netstumbler saw the wireless network, i couldn't find a way to copy this info to text, so took a screen shot


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so theres three signals one on 6 two on 11 - which one is yours ?


----------



## chompie (Jan 16, 2004)

the one with the 6*

although it was fixed to 11 and i was just trying the auto switch to see if that made any difference.


----------



## xoitsdemixo (Jan 20, 2008)

I am having the exact same problem with my sky router. It can find it and connect but it stops at the acquiring network address. It just keeps trying and never actually connects. Yesterday I managed to connect because my mum changed a lot of things (something to do with the firewall aswell) so it could be something to do with that but she doesnt remember what she did  It has disconnected since though and because we cant remember what to do we cant get it back on.
So i know its possible im just not sure how 
Try changing something to do with the firewall if you have one and see if that helps as it may have some sort of block on it.


----------



## joshuar1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I used to have this problem with a Sky Broadband router. I changed the Network Type to "Auto 108mbps" and it cleared up. But now I have it running in G only mode. Make sure that your wireless card can support G mode and change the mode.

Also make sure that your network card is running in G mode, this helps I think.


----------

